# Japanese Imports



## darraghdog (28 Oct 2005)

Has anybody bought one ? Can you give me indication of the pros and cons which should be considered.


----------



## delgirl (28 Oct 2005)

Had a Mitsubishi RVR 4 wheel drive jeep thingy - was a nice car, but had a few problems with parts as this vehicle is not normally sold in Ireland.


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Oct 2005)

Insurance could be higher?


----------



## Dipole (28 Oct 2005)

They should be cheap as muck but Revenue discourage their import by putting absurdly high VRT values on the cars vis-a-vis similar model sourced in E.U. to discourage their import.
If VRT weren't applied prices of all cars in Ireland would collapse.

Nissan march is very slightly different to Nissan Micra even though they look the same but Japanese cars don't often break down so sourcing parts is less of a worry.


----------



## eoghanlk (23 Nov 2005)

Yes I brought a cheap one just to see if I could.You should only get one that has a rating of 4 or more.Jap fees are about 80000 yen and shipping costs about 600 euro. Customs don't want to deal with the public so you have to go through an agent.This aget costs about 300 euro in total.Customs also charge a fee( for cars outside europe)This is based on the price you paid for the car.Its calculated as follows: 10% of the price you paid.This is then added to the price you paid and 25%(I think) of this total is calculated.This is the figure you have to pay. Vrt also has to be paid and this can got from www.revenue.ie .The company in japan I used is www.rizubi.com After they buy the car you've picked out they have to de-register it.This takes about 5 weeks and the shipping takes about 4 weeks.You will also have to collect the car from dublin port.As far as I'm aware you can't just drive it away, you need some sort of transporter.
All this is a bit of a pain but it is worth it IF you are buying for yourself.

ps I'm still trying to sell the one I brought in!


----------



## patspost (25 Nov 2005)

Yep brought one 4 years ago from a dealer here, great car, v reliable, Toyota. I only had to get 1 part, a door handle and my local toyota garage had it for me from stock in Dublin the next day. 
I would say go for it if the price is right.


----------



## UpTheBanner (30 Nov 2005)

Hi, check out www.japnuts.com I test drove a Subaru Legacy B4 with the guy and all his charges are listed on is website - hes seems honest (oxymoron... I know.... honest car dealer !!!)


----------



## Alan Moore (1 Dec 2005)

The figures quoted in the illustration are amazing. They buy a car for 7200 and with all the charges and taxes sell to you for 17300 and it's still a "bargain" compared to what you'd spend here.

Was that the new Legacy or the old one? I'd be careful of variants that you can't get here. Was talking to my mechanic who had a Toyota/Lexus Soarer in. Beautiful car, twin turbo. Says parts are a real ordeal to get his hands on.


----------



## jdf (5 Dec 2005)

I would imagine trying to ring previous owners, or testing the provenance of any service record would be quite an ordeal. I'm not one for trusting people who try to sell me stuff (even when I make the approach) so the inability to check what they tell me independently is why I will never take this route to "cheaper" motoring.


----------



## spwizard (6 Dec 2005)

I had a 13 year old Jap import which was still going strong (never one bit of trouble) until some unsavoury characters helped themselves to it last week. Which is a con I guess, but I'm sure you're not gonna go out and buy a 13 year old car. The security should be better on the new models.

A pro is that the wear and tear seems to be less than that of 2nd hand Irish cars.


----------



## Carmageddon! (7 Dec 2005)

jdf said:
			
		

> I would imagine trying to ring previous owners, or testing the provenance of any service record would be quite an ordeal. I'm not one for trusting people who try to sell me stuff (even when I make the approach) so the inability to check what they tell me independently is why I will never take this route to "cheaper" motoring.



Well, in that case, enjoy getting ripped off by our home-grown cowboys!


----------



## X-Man (7 Dec 2005)

the jap made/assemblied hondas toyotas are ************************* and they are finished greatly.elect windows mirrors are all standard plus A/C and the workmanship is the very very best.the toyotas you buy from a showroom here are assemblied in the uk and are not up to scratch and are an embarrassment to toyota.

if the price is right def go for a jap import


----------



## UpTheBanner (13 Dec 2005)

Was that the new Legacy or the old one? - it was the old one - the Japanese really like anything new apparently thus older models depreciate fast. 
I have bought numerous cars from the UK and imported them here, paid the VRT and still saved thousands. I always get the AA to perform an independent check for peace of mind before I pay a deposit to the UK seller.
Obviously this is not possible with a Jap Import but the B4 I'm interested in, is only available in Japan.


----------



## Alan Moore (14 Dec 2005)

1)I'd put a call into the service department in your local Subaru agent to ensure they can get their hands on parts for same.
2)I'd imagine there is possibly a B4 owners forum in the UK. Do a google on same. May be of help.


----------



## Carmageddon! (14 Dec 2005)

Alan Moore said:
			
		

> 1)I'd put a call into the service department in your local Subaru agent to ensure they can get their hands on parts for same.
> 2)I'd imagine there is possibly a B4 owners forum in the UK. Do a google on same. May be of help.



Visit [broken link removed] , it's the Irish Subaru Drivers Club website, they'll be happy to give you whatever help/advice you need.


----------



## mc-BigE (20 Mar 2006)

eoghanlk said:
			
		

> shipping costs about 600 euro. Customs don't want to deal with the public so you have to go through an agent.This aget costs about 300 euro in total.Customs also charge a fee( for cars outside europe)This is based on the price you paid for the car.Its calculated as follows: 10% of the price you paid.This is then added to the price you paid and 25%(I think) of this total is calculated.This is the figure you have to pay.




This is not quiet right, I brought in a Mazda MX5 in 2002 (sold now)

the total cost are as follows:

The Total costs is:
In japan:
Auction fee 8,000Yen
Inland Transport Fee 7,000yen
Customs Procedure 10,000Yen
Forwarding Clearing Documentation 15,000Yen
Storage at Port & Along side to vessel 5,000Yen
Commission 55,000Yen
-----------------------------------------
A.Local Expenses(Agent Fee) : Total 100,000Yen (about *700* euro)

B.Marine Insurance about 5,000Yen~15,000Yen (Depends on Value of The  CAR) (about *100* euro for average car)

C.Ocean Freight : This is worked out by the volume the car takes up (m3)
                        Its about 70euro per m3 (about *700* euro for average car)


This total price (known as CIF price) *A+B+C=1500* euro is to get the car to Ireland ONLY

Have a look at this for reference:
http://www.showatrade.com/auction/ocean_freight_fees.asp

When the car comes to Ireland (about 6 weeks)
You can arrange to do all the paperwork yourself but I got a
Custom clearance agents (which are listed in the golden pages) to do the work, they charged me 30 euro (its probably more now)

So the car is sitting in Dublin Port, you need to pay 
A. Custom clearance tax of 10% of the invoice price converted to Euros.
B. VAT at 21% of the invoice price converted to Euros.
C. And VRT https://www.ros.ie:/VRTEnquiryServlet/showCarCalculator

Your Custom clearance agent will give you the figures for A&B and you will need to pay him to release the car.
My car was calculated for VRT at this point at the port also and a statement  was posted to me with the amount of VRT outstanding.

All that’s left is Getting the car from the Port to your Driveway
Best way is by Car Transporter (the are several companies that will do this for you which are listed in the golden pages)
When the VRT statement arrives in the post (about 1 or 2 days) bring it to the VRT office and pay the figure, they give you your Reg. Number and you have to get the number plates made up.
That’s it! Simple!


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Mar 2006)

mc-BigE said:
			
		

> B. VAT at 21% of the invoice price converted to Euros.



Presumably this was a new car?


----------



## mc-BigE (21 Mar 2006)

No, VAT must be paid on all cars secondhand or new from outside the EU.
Shocking isn't it! Might be handy if you want to bring in a secondhand commercial vehicle

Bottom Line, you must do your homework before transferring money at Japanese auction, check the equivalent price here first.

A good rule of thumb is the Irish On the road price will be double the auction price in euros (depending on exchange rates at the time)


----------



## Squonk (16 May 2006)

Just to expand this thread if I may....I'm looking at getting my wife an automatic car (she can't drive 'real' cars...women!). Anyway, I've looked at a Mitsubishi Colt 1300 in a garage. 40K miles, 2003, €11k. However, its a Japanese Import. Any advice? Is this deal Ok or should I run a mile. The Japanese import makes me worry in terms of servicing and resale value.


----------



## DOBBER22 (16 May 2006)

Squonk said:
			
		

> Just to expand this thread if I may....I'm looking at getting my wife an automatic car (she can't drive 'real' cars...women!). Anyway, I've looked at a Mitsubishi Colt 1300 in a garage. 40K miles, 2003, €11k. However, its a Japanese Import. Any advice? Is this deal Ok or should I run a mile. The Japanese import makes me worry in terms of servicing and resale value.


 
Is it a new model Colt or an Old model surely new for that kind of money?


----------



## X-Man (16 May 2006)

Squonk said:
			
		

> Just to expand this thread if I may....I'm looking at getting my wife an automatic car (she can't drive 'real' cars...women!). Anyway, I've looked at a Mitsubishi Colt 1300 in a garage. 40K miles, 2003, €11k. However, its a Japanese Import. Any advice? Is this deal Ok or should I run a mile. The Japanese import makes me worry in terms of servicing and resale value.


 

sqonk how about a toyota corrolla automatic 1997 4door 1300cc with 70k on the clock     immaculate  3k


----------



## Squonk (16 May 2006)

DOBBER22 said:
			
		

> Is it a new model Colt or an Old model surely new for that kind of money?


 
Its a new model..but rememebr, it's not the Boy Racer type of Colt..its the housewife type of Colt...see attached link to a sample picture

=


----------



## DOBBER22 (17 May 2006)

11k sounds good for a new model Colt with only 6k on the clock  hasn't been broken in yet and if it's a jap import then the spec will be high, most other 03's are old models for around 10k for the extra 1k you are getting a new model in as new condition and high spec plus that 1.3L engine is sweet you shouldn't have any bother there, parts and servicing will be no bother either as the car has an Irish equivalent.
Resale shouldn't be a problem as the Colt always has a good following and the new model has been a popular buy.

Good Luck 

Review from www.HonestJohn.co.uk looks good 

*What's Good*

Built at the Born plant in Holland along with the 5-door MCC Smart. 3,870mm long. Code name NCC (New Compact Car). Original code name CZ2 not carried through to productio, so just call it a Colt. German built Mitsubishi designed Mivecs 1.1, 1.3 (88bhp) and 1.5 (109bhp) direct injected chain cam petrol engines, plus a 95bhp 1.5 chain cam [broken link removed], plus (eventually) a 150bhp 1.5 turbo petrol. Optional 'AllSpeed' automated manual (electric clutch) transmissions. Electric power steering. 594 litre load area with seats folded. On [broken link removed] in UK from September 2004.


1.1 Black 5-speed petrol: £7,999 (Launch Special, with Smartnav)
1.1 Classic 5-speed petrol: £8,999
1.1 Equippe 5-speed petrol: £9,999
1.3 Equippe 6-speed AllShift petrol: £10,999
1.5 Equippe 5-speed direct injected diesel: £11,499
1.5 Equippe 6-speed AllShift direct injected diesel: £11,999
1.3 Elegance 5-speed petrol: £11,499
1.3 Elegance 6-speed AllShift petrol: £11,999
1.5 Elegance 6-speed AllShift petrol: £12,499
1.5 Sport 5-speed petrol: £11,499


Lots of room inside; very comfortable rear seats; plenty of headroom; good view for driver through quarterlights in front pillars which eliminate potential blind spots.

Launch Special Colt Black has radio/CD, remote central locking, front power windows, plus safety equipment including driver and passenger airbags and ABS plus electronic brakeforce distribution and sporty-looking red seats as standard.

All new petrol engines (1.1, 1.3, 1.5 DOHC, MIVEC) designed in Japan and built in Kölleda (Germany) by the [broken link removed] Corporation / DaimlerChrysler "MDC Power GmbH" joint-venture facility. 
All new Diesel engine (1.5 DOHC, common rail, direct injection), sourced from DaimlerChrysler. 
Manual and automatic manual gearboxes. 
Roomy interior (class leading 1,705 mm front + rear legroom). 
Excellent rear seating flexibility (60/40 split, sliding, reclining, folding, tumbling, removable seats). 
Passive safety (interactive "RISE" structure, driver/passenger/side/curtain airbags) 
Active safety (standard ABS & EBD). 
Perceived quality (soft touch paint on trim, translucent parts, high grade upholstery). 
15" alloy wheels standard across the range (except for Black).
Sensible features (in-dash 6-disc CD changer, 12V in-trunk socket). 
Traditional Colt reliability. Good value for money. The first really serious competitor to the Honda Jazz. 

Good four star NCAP crash safety rating; three stars for child safety.

RECOMMENDED.

Road test at www.honestjohn.co.uk/road_tests/index.htm?id=143

More at www.mitsubishi-cars.co.uk

*What's Bad*

Been a long time coming. 

*What to Watch Out For*

Too soon to say.


----------



## Guest109 (17 May 2006)

i have heard people are now bringing in granite for houseing etc from japan its 1/4 the cost  of local suppliers and that includes delivery


----------



## Squonk (17 May 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback on the Colt. We just bought it at lunchtime. I always feel a bit 'dodgy' after I buy a car (actually I always feel dodgy after I spend any money!)but hopefully we should have no problems.


----------



## DOBBER22 (17 May 2006)

Squonk said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the feedback on the Colt. We just bought it at lunchtime. I always feel a bit 'dodgy' after I buy a car (actually I always feel dodgy after I spend any money!)but hopefully we should have no problems.


 
Best of luck with it


----------



## RichInSpirit (21 Jun 2018)

Just window shopping, hopefully buy something eventually. What's the views on Japanese imports ?
Any NCT problems etc ? Toyota the make i'm looking at.


----------



## Daniel Synnott (13 Feb 2020)

Honda fit import nightmare to get parts and very expensive never again buy import


----------



## Leo (13 Feb 2020)

Daniel Synnott said:


> Honda fit import nightmare to get parts and very expensive never again buy import


 
Isn't that the same as the Jazz here? Is there much of a market for Japanese minis?


----------

